# Post beautiful nature pics!



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking to build a collection of nature pics. Forests, streams, oceans, space, whatever, so long as it's pretty (not animals, though). They can be real-life photos or paintings. Thanks! :angel:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The pic in my avatar. Taken by me in Iceland.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

never mind - did not see the no animals part.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Oh, and heres my (previously posted) selection from Namibia.

https://picasaweb.google.com/emiellucifuge/Portraits?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ_hpv27t6z9LQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are pictures I took of trees on my college campus.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

And these are pictures not taken by me of one of my favorite places in the world, Oneonta Gorge. To get to the waterfall, you have to climb over a large logjam and then wade about half a mile up a stream between mossy cliffs. When you get there, there is a pool in front of the waterfall in which you can swim (though it's very cold). It is beautiful.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Texel Nature 2km from our home*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bandon Beach, Oregon


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

View attachment 2087


Well, it's sort of a nature pic...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The Namib Desert








Behind the tree you see the Etosha Pan, a huge 6,500km2 dried lake.








Dont understand why they appear so small, cant make them larger for some reason


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Bandon Beach, Oregon


I love the Oregon Coast! And I'm going there in a couple days, actually, though not to Bandon. Do you live there?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Emiel, you take very good landscape shots.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

And a picture of the Veluwe, a large natural area just to the east of Amsterdam. Sand was deposited during the last glacial age to give this desert appearance. 








Not taken by me


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I love the Oregon Coast! And I'm going there in a couple days, actually, though not to Bandon. Do you live there?


No, just visit. Enjoy.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*
Lago di Como, Italy (2005)*


*
Isola Bella, Lago Maggiore, Italy (2010)*


*
Staffs & Worcs Canal (2008)
[5 minutes from my home]*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking back at autumn by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Autumn in the park by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is for Ravellian:









The Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well, it's sort of a nature pic...



Is it just me or does the woman in that pic have 3 boobs...


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

tdc said:


> Is it just me or does the woman in that pic have 3 boobs...


Lessee, one, two, three. Yep. Three boobs.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

One, two, or three boobs, I'd still hit it!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I gave an 8 x 10 print of this to the 16 y.o. next door. He immediately got the joke - then hung it on the wall of his room.

Unfortunately for nature lovers everywhere, pixel adjustment may be involved.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mu own favourite of 2010:


Morning mood in the park by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

tdc said:


> *Is it just me* or does the woman in that pic have 3 boobs...


So, tdc, you also have 3 boobs?:devil:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> So, tdc, you also have 3 boobs?:devil:


:lol:

Sorry to get you all excited Alma, but no.

Skinny male here, *NO* boobs. (In more ways than one).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry to get you all excited Alma, but no.
> 
> Skinny male here, *NO* boobs. (In more ways than one).


My current theme song: :lol:

**warning comedic video w/ swearing**


----------

